
Seriously, why is software so hard for non-software companies? - iProject
http://pandodaily.com/2013/06/27/seriously-why-is-software-so-hard-for-non-software-companies/
======
kellros
Interesting article. One thing I've found working with tech and non-tech
companies is that the tech companies generally talk more in absolutes (truths)
while non-tech companies prefer to talk in assumptions (this is how it always
worked).

In my opinion the biggest challenge of working with non-tech companies on a
budget (time/resources/cash) is to get them to commit and consider all the
consequences (ea. edge cases) during software design. They tend not to get
that programming is the act of implementing a (designed) solution and not a
method of solving problems.

